# Equine Voices Rescue and Sanctuary



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

When I lived in Arizona, I worked at Equine Voices Rescue and Sanctuary for four years!
The rescue is mainly about PMU rescue and awareness but they also rescue local starvation, abuse, and neglect cases, and have recently really started getting into rescuing horses from the Mexican drug cartel. 

Before I left in Dec, they got in 6 PMU foals rescued from Canada! 
I hate that I couldn't help start them like I did the bunch before them but they're all coming along really nicely!

Here's the rescues Facebook if you would like to follow them: http://www.facebook.com/EquineVoices

*First, this is their mascot, Gulliver.
He's a 9-year-old Clyd/cross.
He was rescued along with 4 others from a PMU farm in North Dakota.
He was being sent to slaughter because they said 'he was big and ugly and no one would want him'
I don't know about you guys but I think he's quit the looker!!
How tall do you guys think he is? 


















And their littlest mascot, Pirate, a 25-year-old Miniature horse who was surrendered to the rescue. 









My brother and his 'best buddy ever!'









Harley, beautiful red roan QH mare. 
Rescued from a feed lot









Kodi trying to get Sophie's attention









Mystic, PMU mare that came in pregnant and with a 6-month old foal at her side, Kodi









Mystic other foal that was born at the rescue, Wyatt









Angelina and Kodi
Angelina was a PMU mare, she came in pregnant and had a beautiful blue roan paint foal.









Mikey, pure breed Egyptian Arabian. 
He used to be someones show horse and then they just abandoned him.









Jericho and Nikki, two brothers that were rescued and then adopted within the same day!









The horses having some fun









Leyla
PMU foal that was rescued along with three other foals two years ago.
She was my everything and I nearly adopted her!
She followed me everywhere and would do anything I asked.
She taught me a lot and I really miss her, but she got adopted by a really 
good family!


















Tatiana, PMU mare, been at the rescue for almost 5 years and still no one can mess with her. The new trainer has been working with since I left and I hear she's slowly coming along. She told me she has a lot of built up anger but since they put her in with the new bunch of babies she's gotten a lot less angry









*​


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Ziggy, PMU mare









Some cute shots of Harley


















This is Joy, born at the rescue, and that's her mother,Little Miss, in the background









Jaimie, born at the rescue. She's only 3 and look how big she is!!









Photos of the new PMU foals that came in before I left. 
They were really wormy but the recent pics I've seen they're looking like completely different horses





































My favorite mare, Illusion. 
She was abandoned in the desert and picked up by AZ Livestock
She came in the same week I started working and I've always had a special little bond with her. 
She had so much anger when she first came in and even put off limits except for three people, including me. Before I left I had her leading like a champ and trusting people a lot more. 


















Toby
Used to be a rodeo pony then he was out on pasture for 3 years until his owner got cancer and he surrendered him over.









Kachina
Her previous owner drug her behind a truck and had his 13-year-old daughter kick her in the head and beat her with a PVC pipe, all because she wouldn't load in a trailer. 
A neighbor saw what happened and called police. 
An officer witnessed what happened and had to draw his gun to stop the two.
He the man was tried in his home town, where he knew everyone, and was found not guilty and Kachina was given back to him.
Equine Vocies founder and owner had to pay him to get her.
It was later found that he also had a Rocky Mountain horse that he starved to death.









And the story that always makes me cry, Colibri.
A guy that lived up in the mountains was out a trail ride with his friends when he came across him. He called Equine Voices and brought the horse down to his house, which was only 8 minutes away. It took him an house and 30 minutes to get him there. 
His legs weren't broken but they were in really bad shape. 
They believe he was a drug running horse that was abandoned after the cartel was 'done' with him. 
Unfortunately he passed 5 days after he was rescued. 
A volunteer accidentally spooked him and fell to the ground. 
Unable to get up he had to put down.









Me and Colibri the day he was put down









Thats all for now, their are so many other horses but I don't want 
to put too many pictures!1


*​


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

Wow! what a wonderful opprotunity and service you provided to Equine Voices. I love rescues!

Let's see....The horses I particularly like:

Gulliver
Sophie
Mystic
Joy
Toby
Kachina

They are all beautiful and have wonderful stories. Isn't it great to provide a great home to an animal that was starved of that before?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! Hard to believe that all of these horses were rescues, all of them are just stunning, who wouldnt want any of these?


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I think Gulliver is a wonderful posterchild for how abused, neglected, and unwanted animals are more often than not just diamonds in the rough. He is simply inspiring!

Rescue work is such a joy, I understand why you love it so much.
Thank you for sharing their stories with us!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

They are all gorgeous, happy horses- what a privilege to have gotten to work there! That's my dream, to work somewhere like that, lol. I couldn't pick favorites, they're all beautiful. Thank you for sharing, and I have to say- there's no such thing as too many pictures ;D


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

What beautiful animals with terrible stories. How lucky they were to find their way to Equine Voices! Thanks so much for sharing, I look forwards to hearing more!


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll take a big serving of Gulliver. What a looker!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

they are all nice thank you for helping them to a better life


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG, I LOVE Gulliver! How can anyone say that he is ugly? I think he's strikingly handsome. I'm going to guess he's 14.2 hands...???

I can't believe how beautiful these horses are and they end up in the wrong hands that take advantage of them. How can anyone do that to an animal?

And poor Kachina. Gosh...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Awe I like them all especially the Arab. He made a cute face


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> OMG, I LOVE Gulliver! How can anyone say that he is ugly? I think he's strikingly handsome. I'm going to guess he's 14.2 hands...???
> 
> I can't believe how beautiful these horses are and they end up in the wrong hands that take advantage of them. How can anyone do that to an animal?
> 
> And poor Kachina. Gosh...


And the daughter was 13 years old... it kills me to hear what they did to that beautiful horse, and even more to think of how that poor girl is being raised. What kind of monster teaches their child that it's okay to do such a thing, at all? Ugh...


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Couldn't agree more soenjer55!!

Actually Gulliver tops out at 18.1hh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

